
Ananas, a hackable data tool for beginners - bhou
https://github.com/ananas-analytics/ananas-desktop
======
bhou
Hi, Developer of Ananas here. I built Ananas to help the non-tech user build
analytics from the raw data sources. It has been used in production to process
and analyze terabytes of data on a daily basis. Let me know if I can answer
any questions.

